# Dawson's testicles look kinda swollen..



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Hello,

I was just wondering if Dawson's testes looked normal to you? My sister made a comment about how they felt squishy and fluid-filled (abnormally so), when she went to pick him up yesterday. We're new rat owners, and Dawson is our first male rat. I've only seen adult males rats (Dawson's father) but didn't really pay attn to their genitals (just the fact that they were kind of huge). He's about 5 weeks old.. are they supposed to be covered in fur by that age? They're rather pink/reddish in color (lighting wasn't great in the pictures) and are so full/taut and shiny, but the skin's kind of bumpy.. I'm nervous he might sit down too hard or fall and burst them.











The last two pictures don't really show how swollen they look... =\


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

It's hard to tell. They look glossy, which happens when they swell, but it could be mild swelling from heat. My boys testes get really glossy and swell a bit when it's really hot out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

they look more hot than anything else. I would get him another male friend too, that way not only has he got a friend but you can compare them too.


----------

